# Dream (HX or HP) vs. Master X Light



## kike_gavilan (Jan 2, 2003)

I know, I know. They are very different bikes but I'm undecided about what to get. I don't race but really like climbing and getting to the top faster than everyone else in my club ride (which doesn't happen often!).

I love the feel of steel but also love the stiffness and responsiveness of aluminum (and the lower weight). My rides are typically between 20 miles (weekdays) and 50 miles (weekends). I rarely do more than 50 miles but I do sometimes. And I'm actually a light rider (140 lbs when I'm fit and up to 152 or so in low season).

I cannot afford full carbon and I refuse to buy a bike that's not made in Italy. 

Most things point to the Dream, but I just don't like the 2008 model, and the Master is such a classy and amazing bike that I'm just not sure.

Help!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*I'll stick my face out*

in front of many thrown tomatoes. Get the Dream HX. Its lighter, its snappier, and it looks pretty dang good in the '08 NWBK white/black paint scheme. No, not all aluminum frames have a jarring ride- that's a fable put out by steel-O-philes who haven't ridden an aluminum frame since 1986. No, Ernesto doesn't like aluminum- its says somewhere on the Colnago site. But what the heck- if you can't afford all carbon, keep the main triangle stiff and get the carbon at both ends where it counts. OK, so I own one and like it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I race an Arte which is almost exactly like the Dream HX. I am also the same size as you, but I do get to the top of the hill once in a while on club rides. The Arte has been just fine for all of my racing. My longer riding is done on a Cristallo and next year it will most likely be done on a C50.

Since you aren't doing many rides over 50 miles I would suggest the Dream HX because it is light and stiff. If you were to spend a lot of time in the saddle, steel might be more up your alley for comforts sake. Honestly, I rarely realize the difference in comfort between the Arte and the Cristallo and sometimes wonder if the carbon comfort is just a bunch of BS. However, the frame does look awesome.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

My buddy's second road bike was a Dream B-Stay. It was aluminum on the front triangle and carbon for the rear. He later bought a Master Light. He told me that the Dream B-Stay was a stiffer, harsher riding bike compared to the Master Light. He prefers the Master Light when comparing the two bikes because it is more comfortable to ride.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

By the way, the reason Ernesto doesn't like aluminum probably has something to do with the profit margin on the different frames. He might be a little biased, but who knows. I'm tempted to do all my training on my Arte this year just to see if I can notice a difference, or maybe at least alternate between the two materials.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Master X-Light*

I'll have to pipe in on the Master X-Light. Mine is 6 years old with 34,000 miles. I can't compare it with a Dream HX or HP, but I did own a Klein, which I switched back and forth. The al bike was lighter, stiffer and seemed to take off on it's own when accelerating. It had the sensation that you were going faster than you actually were. With the Master X-Light you felt more connected. The Master X-Light is heavy for today's standard, but it does not ride like a heavy bike. It was made for long rides in the saddle and to be comfortable. 

Remember the Master X-Light is what the pro's rode before the C-40 came along. Some think is it the best bike in the Colnago stable as they have been making them for so long. 

Unfortunately the only way to really tell if you would like one over the other is to test ride them both.


----------



## kike_gavilan (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks, all, for your comments! Question to Dinosaur: were the pros really riding the Master X light before the C40? honest question. I'd like to know.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

kike_gavilan said:


> thanks, all, for your comments! Question to Dinosaur: were the pros really riding the Master X light before the C40? honest question. I'd like to know.


The Master was the staple of the pros before Carbon became the mainstay. I believe Aluminum was only short lived.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

There were many pro teams riding "real" Master steel frames. Example,
- Kwantum > Superconfex > Buckler > Wordperfect > Novell > Rabobank
- Ariostea (Italian)
During the early 90's (pre-C40), most riders rode the steel frames during the early season. Some switched to the Bi-carbon frames later.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

I have an 06 Dream HP with a star fork. I like the combination of carbon/alu personally- the best way to describe it might be that it feels lively and nimble without being harsh.. Either bike is fantastic though. You just need to ride both and decide which way to go.


----------



## kike_gavilan (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, I think I actually decided to go for the Master. And the main reason is that I love my current bike and I'm keeping it with an upgrade of components to Campy Chorus. So I will have my aluminum Trek (it was the top of the line back in 2002) and my Colnago Master. So now I need to start shopping for the Master. Let me know if you know of a Master (I need a 53 cm). Model 2004 to 2008. 

thanks all for the posts!


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Post a pic when you get it built. Sounds like a nice choice.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kike_gavilan said:


> Well, I think I actually decided to go for the Master. And the main reason is that I love my current bike and I'm keeping it with an upgrade of components to Campy Chorus. So I will have my aluminum Trek (it was the top of the line back in 2002) and my Colnago Master. So now I need to start shopping for the Master. Let me know if you know of a Master (I need a 53 cm). Model 2004 to 2008.
> 
> thanks all for the posts!


The Master (I ride a 62cm MXL, but have also ridden the Dream for short periods of time) is a more comfortable bike to ride and more of a "lifetime" bike as far as durability, but if I was to race or wanted a climbing bike I'd go for the Dream instead. It's lighter and likely climbs better.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a master, I don't think of it as a comfort bike my Altain is far more comfortable than the master - it is fast though and bound to keep its price far better than an Alu bike a few years down the road when you want to sell it.


----------

